# Shotgun smith recommendation needed



## biggdogg (Feb 26, 2017)

I was given an old single shot 12 gauge by my great uncle before he passed. It is nothing fancy, but it needs a little love. I would also like to have the forcing cone lengthened and the barrel threaded for choke tubes. I want to turn this gun into a turkey thumper. I'm not concerned with distance. Who would you guys use based on personal experience?

And fwiw, yes, it's a family heirloom. I have talked with my father and my aunt, and they agree, they would like to see the work done and see the gun used the way my uncle would want me to use it.


----------



## tpole (Feb 27, 2017)

Mike Orlen.


----------



## weagle (Feb 28, 2017)

tpole said:


> Mike Orlen.



Yep,  Mike Orlen has done several for me.  Good Prices, Quality work and fast turnaround.


----------

